# Advice needed on driving accross Channel



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I have read some of the Blogs from you seasoned Continental tourers with interest, but having only ever driven MH in UK I feel I must find the courage to venture across the Channel, but just how easy is it? Would you rely on SatNav or the co pilot as navigator and risk getting hopelessly lost!! I find it difficult enough driving around strange towns & cities in UK let alone driving on the right and looking out for strange place names. I have SatNav but do not tend to rely on it as there have been many cases of larger vehicles being directed down narrow lanes.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Dusty,my first comment is "don't think too hard about the driving on t'other side of road, it very soon becomes second nature. 2nd comment, why not let the other half generally plan the route but use the satnav as backup, especially in built up areas? 

Nick.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It really depends on how much getting lost matters to you !

We've found some of our best sites and places when we had an unplanned diversion.

We tend to use the Sat nav but program it carefully using the map to check it does not propose to do anything stupid that day. I also have the map open and handy to keep an eye on proceedings but we have very seldom come up against something that has been a serious problem. We certainly argue less and there are fewer " hissy silences" in the cab than there used to be pre-sat nav days.

Go and enjoy Europe. Within a couple of hours -less- you'll wonder why you were worried and love it.

G


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Driving in France is wonderful! There are some busier roads near large cities and near the ports but on the whole we have driven along many empty and nearly empty roads. I could sit back and relax and really enjoy the scenery, unlike in Britain. We haven't so far used the peage motorways, as I much prefer to drive at a slightly slower speed. 

We have used the Tomtom very successfully, although John has the map out alongside, and we try to avoid very narrow roads. Road numbers in France are confusing. The same road often has two or three different numbers, so the number on the map may not correspond with the number on the signpost. I also found I could set the Tomtom to show my speed in km and for a lot of the roads it also showed the maximum speed limit and beeped if I happened to go too fast. Occasionally you need to go through towns but even then it never seems all that long before you come out again. We missed the correct turning on several occasions and the joy of the SAT nav is that it will still send you in the right direction.
Alternatively you could play safe and use the Peage, but you don't get the same feel for the countryside.

Just pick up courage and go! I was very hesitant the first time, but as soon as you get used to driving on the right side of the road it is easy. 

Louise


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Definitely. Let the co-pilot and satnav argue between them while you just enjoy a pleasant drive on spacious, empty roads 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't drive across the channel you will get very wet use a ferry or the tunnel


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i always rely on my sat nav and have a map for backup, i hate driving in the uk and find it much easier abroad than here, ive just done a 3k round trip to croatia via a few other places and luckily no probs.
in my opinion you should just do it and you will wonder why you worried


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

nickoff said:


> Hi Dusty,my first comment is "don't think too hard about the driving on t'other side of road, it very soon becomes second nature. 2nd comment, why not let the other half generally plan the route but use the satnav as backup, especially in built up areas?
> 
> Nick.


Dont do it mate,you'll sink,use the ferry :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

People I've escorted (as in convoy) to France for the first time are invariably euphoric after 24hrs. They have built up a fear of the unknown and invented all sorts of potential problems, such that when the easy reality hits, that adrenaline has to go somewhere and they can almost be on a high.

I expect you will be no different. Enjoy! 

Dave


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We printed out a detailed journey description from Via Michelin the first time (we don't have sat nav!) - it gave us confidence as it gave all the roads, roundabouts what the signs would look like, which exit to look for etc. We didn't need it quite soon! 

Things to look out for: their road signs don't seem to point at the same angle as ours (you get used to it but it might need a second time around the roundabout!) & you get several early warning signs for exits/turnings, so sometimes you try to turn off too soon & end up in a muddy lane, as we did at Thiepval!


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Go for it DustyR

Just got back from my first trip to France and thourougly enjoyed the whole experience.

After ten minutes of driving on the right and a couple of roundabouts later it becomes second nature. In fact I would go as far as to say its easier to drive in France than the UK. The road are so quiet which tends to lead to less road rage.

You will notice the big difference when you get back from France and hit the M20 off the tunnel or the ports.

Use the sat nav and a map as backup as previously mentioned.

I will be doing it again as soon as possible. Good luck

Cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And you wonder so why don't WE have traffic light repeaters at head height


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Piece of cake over there. We have just come back from our first trip and cant wait to get back. My main concern was driving a right hand drive vehicle abroad. My opinion now is that its actually better to have RHD. (excpect loads of flack now). The reason for this is you drive a 7ft 6" wide vehicle and on the narrow roads but you can so much easier gauge the side and verges of the road when passing vehicles in a tight spot because you are right next to the side of the road. Overtaking isnt a problem as unless its bigger that you, you can see over the top. Sat Nav did cause us some trouble and my navigator cant read a map so its all down to me. Its not as realiable as the UK but you definately need it! Best thing to do is program the sat nav, have a look at the map to make sure the sat nav has really made the right suggestion and then go for it. After 3 months away the drive back from Dover to North Yorkshire on Friday was the worst journey we made and by far had the most horid and aggressive traffic.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I've previously driven extensively in Europe in the car with the tent.

This year was our first trip in the campervan. Just remember the golden rule'bum to the kerb' you cant go wrong.

The SatNav was a God send but to be honest a good map reader would have worked wonders as well.

I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry about it, if you make a mistake, they will only swear at you! You could learn some choice gallic insults like that :roll: 

Driving on the wrong side is no problem, but make sure that when you start up in a nice quiet area after parking up to admire the view that you go to the right hand side of the road, you soon move over when somebody else comes the other way :lol: :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

why not go on a m/h tourer see here
chapter


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*France driving*

Just enjoy traffic free driving, one thing tho watch out for the Priority from the right signs (yellow diamond) in some towns, I think this is being phased out but can suprise you when a vehicle dives out right in front of you.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I would agree with most of the comments that have already be made. I thoroughly enjoy the quiet roads on the other side of the channel. My tip would be to avoid the centres of large towns and cities at first but you will know when you are ready to attempt those.

The priority to the right rule has mostly gone now but if you come to a junction with no signs or white lines then stop and check to the right. I personally check all directions before starting off just in case there is another confused Brit on the horizon. My experience is (and contrary to what I had heard) that the French are very polite drivers and in many situations will just wave you through (at least that's what I assume they are doing) even when they have right of way.

The point about the road signs pointing in a different way to what we are used to; their signs seem to point at the exit from the junction that you need to take rather than the direction in which you need to travel.

Have fun


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree with everyone else - I was very apprehensive first time but it really is very straightforward.

One of the things you will notice if you use the motorways / dual carriageways (peage or not) is that you never get the "rolling roadblock" of one lorry overtaking another and taking about ten miles because the speed difference is about 0.1 mph! Sometimes because there are specific signs banning them from overtaking, partly because there is a lot less traffic but mainly because they just tuck in and follow one another.

Recently drove 1350 miles through France and came across this once - I was so surprised that I said to my wife "Look - we have the English problem, how unusual".

Guess the nationality of the overtaking lorry!!!!

(The only one we saw whilst we were there, by the way so there seems to be a distinct inequality in the cross channel lorry trade.)

Regards

Brian


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Shor answer to the original posting header is
"You can't, take a boat or use the train"


Sorry but I just had to!

C.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Shor answer to the original posting header is
> "You can't, take a boat or use the train"
> Sorry but I just had to!
> C.


So did Frank and Seamusog a while ago. :? :wink:

Should have gone to Specsavers Clive and Seamus!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## OldandRambling (Aug 25, 2009)

Greetings from a newby.. joined today. Please don't be worried, I towed my caravan around in France, and found it all quite easy. My co pilot navigated and it worked very well, most of the time.. we towed the caravan slap through the middle of Troyes by mistake, 3 times, but discovered it has an interesting medieval looking main street! We will go back for another look. I loved the rest stops (Aires).
I have just purchased a motorhome and am looking forward to the next chapter "on the road".

Ed.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I am similar to DustyR in that I want to go but the co-pilot is anti but she is getting warmer (due to my pestering). It would have to be the chunnel as she won't consider a ferry, so my thinking for the first time, is a nice quiet site within an hour or two of Calais with clean facilites and maybe english spoken. Any suggestions?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Europe*

It is like falling off a Log

Trev


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Agree with all the above but would add:
1. Belgium is still using the priority to the right" rule. We found the best thing was to give way whenever we were in any doubt at all. Where this meant we were giving way when we had priority, you just get a cheerful wave!
2. The Spanish are very keen on the use of indicators when pulling back into the inside lane as well as when pulling out.
3. Don't forget to deal with your headlight angle.
4. Take your time - the continental drver seem a lot more patient than the UK driver... except i Paris 8O 

Stange,,but we find the greatest difficulty is going clockwise round the roundabout when back in the UK  
Patrick


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

There's lots of good advice above so I won't repeat it.

I don't think anyone has mentioned speed limits - don't break them, ever. It can be very expensive and most of the locals tend to observe them very precisely, so you'll stick out like a sore thumb if you break them. It's no use downloading speed camera locations to your sat-nav for most continental countries since POIs of speed cameras are illegal, and you'll not only be fined but your sat-nav will be confiscated.

I travel both on my own with Kiri, the sat-nav, and with Mrs. Roy who tends to sleep when we're travelling, so its just Kiri for company then as well.

I have found that driving standards on the continent are better than in the UK, but my wife's Portuguese colleague says that my opinion will be changed for the worst during our trip to Portugal next month.

The main problem with driving a RHD vehicle on the continent on my own is overtaking tall vehicles on ordinary roads - you just have to be patient, stay back a bit more than usual and wait for a left hand bend to see well ahead.

We've had one holiday with GB Privilege already and are going to Portugal with them, so we can thoroughly recommend them for your first trip to the continent, and for subsequent ones. You can travel in convoy if you are in any way apprehensive, or independently, as we do. We found that many of the people on our trip to Dresden and Berlin were on repeat holidays with them, and I'm not surprised. Pricey but very, very well organised.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

P.S. I've just remembered that using cruise control is illegal on some Belgian motorways - the signs are very clear and say 'Cruise Control' in English.


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

I remember the worst thing I first started continental driving was remembering to drive on the right first thing in the morning when setting off after a stopover!
Priorite a droite still exists in France - not on main roads (A and N roads) but in villages and some areas of towns. They can be recognised because the side roads don't have any white lines (continuous or dashed) where they meet the "main" road as we would expect in the UK. Some crossroads also have no white lines and hence priorite a droite exists.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Take the GPS with you the wife can just nod off whenever she likes, and if the road looks small ignore it and let the GPS sort itself out with a road you are more happy with.
We go away for Jan to Apr every year to portugal the driving is easy on the continent, the hard bit is when I get back home It's weird driving on the "Right" side of the road, and I have to concentrate extra hard until I get on the motorway and then I relax. This never happens when I am abroad.
Spooky!.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

On the use of satnav, do switch off the safety camera warning and switch on the speed limit warning, there are no speed limit signs when entering rural villages, just the village sign outlined in red but you must drop to 50kph. Use of safety camera warnings is illegal and if you are stopped or have an accident you will not remember to re-set the satnav. If it has one, set the satnav to remind you to drive on the right (and on the left when you return to the UK). It is when you have not driven for a while that this is the biggest problem.

If you are entering POIs for, say, a campsite, enter the address as your destination and the GPS co-ordinates as a POI near your destination and the system will, in effect check the accuracy of both bits of data.

Don't be tempted to rely just on the satnav, you need a decent map too, particularly if there is a diversion because of roadworks or an accident.

Finally, remember the army's 6Ps - proper preparation prevents p*** poor performance, and enjoy!

P&L


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> 2. The Spanish are very keen on the use of indicators when pulling back into the inside lane as well as when pulling out.
> 
> Patrick


This is the law in Spain ,if the traffico see you pulling back in after overtaking and you did not use your inicators you WILL be fined.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks to all who contributed, some very helpful advice and tips, and I will take it on board. And yes I will be taking ferry very wet otherwise!!!!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

The most risky time is when you have been there a few days and you switch into "I've cracked it mode" this is when you'll pull up at a tee junction and turn left, without looking both ways properly.

Remember this ........... (Debs says it to me, annoyingly!!)

*Lefts Lethal* :wink: (rights all right though!!)

The best advice is to go for it and enjoy, its much easier than driving over here, the roads are better (as are the views) and the motorways allthough expensive at times, are a motorists dream.


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

framptoncottrell said:


> It's no use downloading speed camera locations to your sat-nav for most continental countries since POIs of speed cameras are illegal, and you'll not only be fined but your sat-nav will be confiscated.


I thought I must just clarify the GPS speed radar POI situation in FRANCE. Here all fixed radar cameras are published (eg. in Michelin guide and their route planning website, as are all frequently used mobile camera places). It is legal to use POI reminders of these positions and speed limits. However, it is not legal to use an electronic radar detector (in any EU country) and there are heavy fines (€1500 I think) if you are caught with one. TomTom publishes a French speed radar POI file.


----------



## OldandRambling (Aug 25, 2009)

*Near Calais*

We stayed in a large campsite near Calais for our last night before catching the ferry home. Campsite La Bien Assise can be booked through caravan club as well as direct (online). English is spoken, there is a pool, and a decent restaurant on site, which serves more than English chips !! (Local French people eat there!). It is quite close to Calais, only about 20 minutes from the ferry. Very very easy, no language problems at all, there were dozens of Brits there..

Bon Voyage!

Ed.


----------

